# Spacex Crew1



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

SpaceX.com and YouTube. Liftoff scheduled for 1.5 hours.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Also being covered live on Discovery Channel.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

I just tuned in. How are things looking?


----------



## gary in NY (Dec 2, 2018)

just about 30 minutes now, all systems nominal.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

gary in NY said:


> nominal


Also normal!


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

In orbit. Stage 1 landed and is standing. Quite incredible.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

GDN said:


> In orbit. Stage 1 landed and is standing. Quite incredible.


Really fantastic.


----------



## gary in NY (Dec 2, 2018)

It's awe inspiring. 

I am totally absorbed with the spacex team doing the launch prep with the astronauts. There seems to be a bond between them and the astronauts that is quite special. 

I've been addicted to space flight since the early '60s.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Did anybody else notice that Insprucker said "norminal" towards the end of the first SpaceX livestream?


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Yes, @gary in NY and I agreed on that word as a compromise and let the people at SpaceX and NASA know.


----------



## gary in NY (Dec 2, 2018)

garsh said:


> Did anybody else notice that Insprucker said "norminal" towards the end of the first SpaceX livestream?


I heard that. He inadvertently used the word for the first time several years ago (see the Everyday Astronaut for the video clip) , and maybe now it will enter the space lexicon. I love when Insprucker is on the Spacex broadcasts.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

I'll say I was a bit disappointed in the broadcast yesterday. I'm not a big social media person and I'm not one for having things overdone. Cutting to the cute girl with done up hair all giggly about how many social media viewers we have online is just not necessary, maybe on the Discovery broadcast or somewhere with kids involved, along with the interative questions they like to propose. I like the background stories on the astronauts, I like getting to see and stay in touch with what is going on with the hatch. Give us background on the go/no go decisions (they did some of this). Never once did I hear a go decision on weather, however. I know it was mostly clear, but I know they still go through the motions and call them out. The com checks were not all crisp and timely, that would start to scare me just a little. The preceision just didn't seem to be there yesterday. What is in the air for chase planes? Tell us more about Shannon and what would happen if they abort near there? Do we have ships in the water waiting? More about the drone ships waiting for recrovery of the rockets. They are very open these days, I know there may be things they don't want to broadcast and I get that, but stick with the launch. 

Just some of my thoughts. It was still a great launch and incredible to see.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

I was really hoping for more interior shots of the crew before during and after launch. I ended up watching NasaSpaceFlight now channel as they don't use the SpaceX feed with the girl. No offence to her but I'm with you there's no need to have a social media count etc... They would be better off using some of then engineers to talk about the tech, systems whatever. That's way more interesting than dogs dressed up in space suits.


----------



## _MZ_ (Nov 16, 2020)

Looks very exciting!!!


----------

